# "SteamMasterServerUpdater" wurde in der DLL "stem_api.dll" nicht gefunden.??



## Watnloshier (1. Juli 2013)

Sobald ich das Spiel (Mw2/4D1) starte, kommt immer: Der Prozedureinsprungpunkt "SteamMasterServerUpdater" wurde in der DLL "stem_api.dll" nicht gefunden.

Woran liegt das?


----------

